# خلية تحليل الماء Stainless Steel HHO Hydrogen Generators



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ان من المشروعات المربحة منذ عامين على مستوى العالم 

هى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين 

وويعمل الشباب الناجح على انتاجها فى ورش محلية او بالمنازل وبيعها بالانترنت 

وعمل فديوهات تشرح طرق تركيبها بالسيارات 

وهى من اعلى نسب المبيعات للمشروعات الجديدة نظرا لغلاء البنزين والديزل و ارتفاع اسعار المعيشة 

فى افضل الطرق لتوفير المال للمستهلك


واصبح البائع له منتجاته وصفحاته على الانترنت لتسويق منتجه 

ومن تلك الامثله هذا 

الرابط
http://hubpages.com/hub/Stainless-Steel-HHO-Hydrogen-Generators
http://hubpages.com/hub/Stainless-Steel-HHO-Hydrogen-Generators
الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (25 يناير 2010)

:82::82::82:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :56::56::56: اولا اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الاختراع وكل من نشره وبكافة السبل ولكن لدي مشكلة صغيرة !!! في دائرة ستانلي 555 يوجد ترانزستور تأثير المجال ولكن هذا ليس المشكلة انما هي عدم توفر هذا الترانزستور أو البديل ايضا في الاسواق المحلية لدينا في العراق وأرجو من الجميع مساعدتي وحل المشكلة وانتم تعرفون اننا في وضع لا نحسد عليه وشكرا


----------

